# Edmonton BMQ



## hopefull-canadian (13 Jun 2011)

Alright, try as i might i can't figure anything on this out.
i've also tried google too but got annoyed with typing in "2011 BMQ" and having stuff for BMW pop up.

Basicaly i'm just looking for some simple information on the course thats said to be taking place in Edmonton.
As far as i know it starts Jully 27th and thats really al i know. My biggest question is weather or not i'd be given a room (well barrack) to stay in durring my training or if i'd have to find a place to stay while there.

The reason i ask is that i live roughly two and a half hours away from the city and drivin back and forth would be abit expensive.

(just a quick edit: this is for a Reserve BMQ)


----------



## REDinstaller (13 Jun 2011)

You will be in barracks for the course, along with rations (Meals).


----------



## hopefull-canadian (14 Jun 2011)

thats perfect and exactly what i was looking for.

i have aother question though, not to sure if this is the proper area though.
but i was given a couple of forms to fill out and pass back in. i didnt think to ask when passed them, but do those need to be passed in before i'm actualy sworn in?


----------



## VIChris (14 Jun 2011)

Your recruiter, or unit contact person is the one who can best answer this for you, as they will know which forms you are speaking about.


----------



## hopefull-canadian (14 Jun 2011)

wasn't thinking anyone here would be able to help me out with that one.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2011)

hopefull-canadian said:
			
		

> wasn't thinking anyone here would be able to help me out with that one.



go with your gut...


----------



## hopefull-canadian (14 Jun 2011)

haha right now my guts telling me to make some food.

but being serious, it's telling me to just keep on trucking and find away to get this one form filled out.


----------



## VIChris (15 Jun 2011)

Which form is it?


----------



## hopefull-canadian (15 Jun 2011)

since it only states its protected when finished i'll asume its safe to give the form name.

 "requesting for relsease of medical information"

i'm going to also asume this one HAS to be filled out before i'm even sworn in.
my issue with this though is the doctor i was told to talk to about it isn't at the hospital by me anymore. thats not so much the issue though.
the proble is that i'm unable to find out where she's at now since none of her former co~workers would inform me.


----------



## infantryian (15 Jun 2011)

Well it may not work for you, but I just did a quick google search for my doctor by name and it came up with the clinic he is currently working at as well as contact information. If nothing else that may help.

Hospitals in my health region have records independent of whether or not the specific doctor you dealt with is still there. If the form is just asking for medical records the hospital may be able to help you out with that.

What I would do if I were you... If you cannot find your doctor, make sure that you keep your recruiter in the loop so that he/she doesn't think you've just buggered off.


----------



## hopefull-canadian (15 Jun 2011)

i was actualy thinking about doing that, but i only know their last nname.

thats one thing i never thought of though. i'll stop by the hospital today and see if theres any chance that they could fill it out.
but looking over the form one of the areas are "how long has the applicant been under your care?" so i'm not sure there.
theres also the need for a physicians signature, so i'm not sure if it has to be the doctor i seen or just the one who fills in the form.

when it comes to keeping the recruiter in the loop i've called and left them a message roughly two days ago (right after i found out the doc moved) and i still havn't received a call back. howevr i am still trying to get ahold of him when ever i get home and the office is open.


----------

